# Thinking of reloading



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

About 15 years ago, I was reloading anywhere from 9's up to .45's. I was using a progressive type reloader. Got tired of doing it (actually got busy at work/home) and got rid of everything that I used in reloading.

I'm thinking of doing it again. Since I've been out of it for quite some time, I would just like to get some opinions if it's still advisable to use a progressive type or a single type reloader, and what name brands would you recommend that I buy and which one I need to stay away from.

Oh by the way, from your experience, is it still economical to reload or just buy ammo from WallyWorld. I shoot 500 rounds everytime I go to the range every other weekend.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just got up and running with a Lee Pro1000 progressive press for 9mm. Once its adjusted properly and a few tricks are learned, I can make cartridges at a pretty good rate - about 200/hour taking my time and weighing every 10th powder load. 

Buying all my consumables (cast lead bullets, powder, primers) from a local shop and using brass I've scavenged from the range, it costs me about $.09 a round. That's less than half (closer to 1/3) what it would cost me to buy range ammo locally.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it is still cost effective to reload.

Please read the material posted in this forum during the past year or so. I believe many of your questions will be answered. After reading whats here already you can pose any new questions.

Enjoy


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im going to start reloading 45 acp. cost per round is about 14 cents compared to 34+ if you buy bulk ammo. Im going to do some more research but im leaning towards the lee loadmaster which is progressive. I reload all my rifles using a rcbs press and getting as close as possible to exact powder for acuracy at long distances.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This will show you what you can save. It's a cost calculator. Price a box of 50 or 100rds at the store. Then price your powder,bullets, and primers. I use range brass so it cost me nothing. Should be close to 1/3 of the cost of new.

http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*Brands?*

90+% of competitive shooters load on Dillon presses.

*Most *things that are more expensive are worth every penny. I've read at least 1000 posts on various forums about reloading and reloading presses. Most on the Brian Enos forum, which is mostly competition shooters.

Many shooters start with brands other than Dillons, mostly for price.

Most end up buying a Dillon eventually.

I bought used Dillon Square Deal on Ebay, and Dillon has sent me every part needed to make it perfect, same day, for free, and the press is probably on its third owner, and at least 20 years old.

I now refer to exceptional customer service as "Dillonesque".

My 2 cents.

Back to the question? I reload 9mm for USPSA. I shoot "expensive" Zero 147gr JHP ($75/1000 locally), Bullseye powder ($21 per lb (1000+ rounds at 3gr each), Winchester Small Pistol Primers ($25/1000 locally), and mixed range brass (free). That totals $121 per 1000, or 12 cents each.

WWB shoots 2" groups at 10yds in my gun. 
My reloads shoot 1" groups at 10yds in my gun, with less recoil.

My reloading equipment cost $300.
At 9 cents savings per squeeze, 33,000 rounds.
At 300 rounds per week, 110 weeks. 2 years...

But I enjoy reloading, and I know my ammo is better (more valuable). Factory JHP ammo is at least $50 per box... not $20. At $12/100 vs $50/100, the pay-off is quick...

Jeff


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*this is the info...*



JeffWard said:


> *Brands?*
> ...
> 
> My 2 cents.
> ...


Jeff, this is great info.

I have thought about reloading also. For me there is the financial part (payback of investment = "2 years"), and the added benefit of secured access (I don't have to worry about wallyworld selling out). But the idea that you can use better materials for the same or less cost, is a bonus. (I am a DIY kind of guy anyway)

I am definitely going to look harder at this... perhaps investing $300-$500 on a set-up and looking for a 2-3 year payback. I might just have to shoot more too!
-John


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*My thought process on reloading*

I just went through the reload/buy ammo thought process.

My outcome=

I bought a Lee Classic Turret Press (right around $100.00 on sale). It is fairly simple and robust in construction. It also had reasonable reviews from long time users. I know the limitations on volume production of a turret but felt it would give me a good intro into the hobbie. My additional thoughts were that if I went "NUTS", I could keep it as a spare/additional unit or sell it with minimal loss.

I've found that I enjoy reloading and the Lee keeps up with my limited quantity needs. It produces rounds that I like to shoot. What more can anyone ask.

I'm a new shooter/reloader so I can't comment on long term issues. Bottom line-I'm saving money on each round (but shoot much more) and having fun. Maybe I'll step up to a Dillon, maybe not!

ANOTHER THING TO CONSIDER ----- If you take good care of the equipment, there will always be some RESIDUAL VALUE. The actual cost of the reloading stuff = original cost-residual value. It can get a little more complex (like lost investment potential of the purchase money, etc) but you get the idea.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
well I've just started and love it.:mrgreen:
Things aint the same here in France as you can only buy 1000 factory rounds a year!!!!!:smt076
So reloading is VERY important.
I have a LEE turret and think its great. Simple to use and set up.:smt023

fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

PilotAlso said:


> ANOTHER THING TO CONSIDER ----- If you take good care of the equipment, there will always be some RESIDUAL VALUE. The actual cost of the reloading stuff = original cost-residual value. It can get a little more complex (like lost investment potential of the purchase money, etc) but you get the idea.


This is the truth! For the Lee presses anyway, they're selling used on ebay for more than you can buy them for new from Midway.

The Dillon presses do seem to be of a higher quality, but my Lee press suits me just fine, especially with current budget restraints. For about 20% of a 550B from Dillon, I got an auto indexing press with dies and case feeder.

I might upgrade in the future, but for now I'm happy with the Lee.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought my first progressive.

I agree that Dillon makes great presses and that their customer service is absolutely the best in the business.

That being said.....I bought a Hornady Lock-N-Load AP EZ-JECT (2009 model).

It compares quite well with the Dillon 650 and costs a little less than the 550b.

5 station auto indexing.
Lifetime warranty. 
Rumor is its new powder dump is the best on the market right now.
1000 free bullets with purchase ~ $200-300 value.

You can't go wrong with a Dillon......I just felt like I'm getting more for my money with the Lock-N-Load.


----------

